# customs took my stuff!



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

I put an order in for M1-T (x3) and 4Derm (x3) went for the ultra fast shipping with 1fast400 ($36.00) because I'm in Canada and it takes like 2 weeks with any other way. I called FedEx because of what it said on the tracking info page and they said sorry it was taken in by customs! is that even ok for them to take that? or will it just be a temp ad they will send them on the way soon? I thought it was legan to shipp and all that? any ideas? customs has not called or contacted me yet


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

What was the airbill num ?


----------



## redspy (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> I put an order in for M1-T (x3) and 4Derm (x3) went for the ultra fast shipping with 1fast400 ($36.00) because I'm in Canada and it takes like 2 weeks with any other way. I called FedEx because of what it said on the tracking info page and they said sorry it was taken in by customs! is that even ok for them to take that? or will it just be a temp ad they will send them on the way soon? I thought it was legan to shipp and all that? any ideas? customs has not called or contacted me yet



Man, that sucks.  There really isn't much you can do about it though. To avoid being put on a watch list I'd try a different vendor/shipping method/address next time.

A guy on another board had his M4OHN snatched by customs and recieved a letter stating that he'd violated a criminal code by importing a controlled substance, but no further action was taken.  The vendor re-shipped the order without labels and it got through.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

so it it legal to have, I thought that it was not a problem and it was 100% safe to shipp that stuff? I pay the extra for shipping and in return I get nothing! so will I get my money back for the shit I lost? is 1fast400 god for that or am I just at a loss


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

1Fast is great, but I doubt they'll reimburse u for something customs took.


----------



## redspy (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> so it it legal to have, I thought that it was not a problem and it was 100% safe to shipp that stuff? I pay the extra for shipping and in return I get nothing! so will I get my money back for the shit I lost? is 1fast400 god for that or am I just at a loss



Contact 1Fast and see what they can do for you.  I've found them to be very helpful in the past and I believe most people here have had great experiences with them.  A lot of the 'research chemical' companies won't ship internationally due to credit card fraud and customs seizures.

Good luck.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> so it it legal to have, I thought that it was not a problem and it was 100% safe to shipp that stuff? I pay the extra for shipping and in return I get nothing! so will I get my money back for the shit I lost? is 1fast400 god for that or am I just at a loss


If the shit is legal, customs will reseal the package and send it thru. They take packages at random and check them.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> is 1fast400 god for that or am I just at a loss


 If they are God, we are all at a loss, my friend. Just be patient and check all the legal & shipping info on 1fast400's site. And of course, email them immediately.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

does anybody know if customs can sieze that, I guess I'm asking if it is something that is legal and not able to be siezed, it's not like I'm breakig the law. This is what it says at the FedEx web page:

(activity) clearence delay (details)  Regulatory agency clearance delay


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> does anybody know if customs can sieze that, I guess I'm asking if it is something that is legal and not able to be siezed, it's not like I'm breakig the law. This is what it says at the FedEx web page:
> 
> (activity) clearence delay (details)  Regulatory agency clearance delay


Customs can seize anything they want.. If it legal in canada they will release it.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

anybody know it M1-T and 4Derm are legal in Canada? I hope so!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

What the hell is that shit anyway ? Christ, all I do is eat correctly, take whey protein, vitamins, and creatine.. I'm starting to feel I'm missing out on something.


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What the hell is that shit anyway ? Christ, all I do is eat correctly, take whey protein, vitamins, and creatine.. I'm starting to feel I'm missing out on something.


I know what you mean...I just got back into the iron after a 3 year lay off and now they sell legal gear...I call the crap over the counter steroids.  It is best to avoid the stuff.


----------



## madden player (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> anybody know it M1-T and 4Derm are legal in Canada? I hope so!


No it is not legal in Canada...customs will not let your stuff through.

Sorry, you have to try again.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What the hell is that shit anyway ? Christ, all I do is eat correctly, take whey protein, vitamins, and creatine.. I'm starting to feel I'm missing out on something.



http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 28, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What the hell is that shit anyway ?


Steroids that are worse for you, less effective, and barely legal (right now). At least some would say so. I am surprised that Canada would outlaw them. If you want some PS/PH, Tribal, you must get someone to send it incognito form the states. Canada customs is pretty slack, especially when the package comes from America. Of course, when the package is labeled as coming from a know distributor of steroids, well...


----------



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd love to do that but I don't have anyone to do that with. like....who can I trust? right


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Get to know a member on the board, then ask.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 28, 2004)

so FedEx web page with status said this:
(activity) clearence delay (details) Regulatory agency clearance delay
So just maybe that means that all packages go through a regulatory check? any ideas?


----------



## redspy (Jul 28, 2004)

I hate to say it but I think your stuff is gone for good.  Bulknutrition.com has probably been flagged as store that sells PHs by Canadan customs.  As PHs are banned in Canada you need to be creative next time you order.  Although customs are highly unlikely to pursue the matter further you should consider this  a warning and move on.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368


Thx.. That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

But still, the way customs works is, they grab a shit-load of packages from FEDEX or UPS, the agent of the shipping company has to do a comment scan on every tracking number of every package taken by customs. They will put in delayed by customs for the comments, only a few ever get opened. If it is not conspicous, and they see no reason to open it , they Will let it go. You need to keep tracking the package to see the final result. You may get it , you may not. If they open it and it is a banned substance in Canada, I doubt you will get it.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> I'd love to do that but I don't have anyone to do that with. like....who can I trust? right


That trust thing goes both ways brother.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> so FedEx web page with status said this:
> (activity) clearence delay (details) Regulatory agency clearance delay
> So just maybe that means that all packages go through a regulatory check? any ideas?


Time will tell, give it a couple days.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

It's your own fault for not even checking to see if this stuff is legal in your country.  I cant believe you have the balls to actually suggest that 1fast should reimburse you for your own stupidity.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Well put.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 29, 2004)

slow down there, no need to be a PRICK! so you think that everyone who wants  PH'S shipped to Canada just gives up....no, I was just asking but sorry. I do see a bit of a pattern with you, seem to be a bit of a grup! Lighten up buddy, I'm here for help not to get bashed alright


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

What will probably happen is your product will be shipped back to 1fast(likely with Fedex).  If that occurs, 1fast will reimburse you the product, but not the shipping.  You will receive a letter from Customs canada stating that you tried to import something illegal.  And that will be the end.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

Also,  check Bulknutritions forums.  There is a guy 1fast endorses selling his product in canada, including the products you have mentioned.


----------



## madden player (Jul 29, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> ...so you think that everyone who wants PH'S shipped to Canada just gives up....no...


Here is a hint from a fellow Canadian...A lot of Canadian based online supplement retailers sell andro/and other goodies that they shouldn't.  Be a loyal faithfull customer for a year or two and they will hook you up.

My friend got his legal gear by trying one Canadian sup supplier after another; he would ask them right up front can you hook me up with M1-T or whatever you want, all they can do is say yes or no.  He got lucky and on his 3rd try the dude was like hell ya, I can get you M1-t.  It was shipped regular mail and since the package originated in Canada no customs problems.

You have nothing to lose...it is worth a try.

I have been buying my supplements from the same guy in Canada now for years and he can get anything.

Good luck


----------



## Tribal (Jul 29, 2004)

So I talked with customs today, well it was my secretary. but what they asked what it was, she said it was a nutritional supplement called M1-T. The guy asked if it was a steroid and if so how strong is it and if it was legal in the USA. she said it was not a steroid, that it was legal and that it was not a strong substance. Customs said that they have to send it to some Health Canada thing I guess like the FDA or something. He said that if it is legan in the states and not a real steroid that even if it is illeagle that they still may send it to me or just send it back to 1fast400 if it is not granted entry to Canada. He said that there is a 50-50 chance that I will get it and almost no chance that it will be destroyed or taken with out sending it back to 1fast400. Is this guy just shitting with me or what?  They said it will take about a week for the health to check it out and that they only go based on what the contents marked on the side of the bottle say.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 29, 2004)

Let it go.....


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> slow down there, no need to be a PRICK! so you think that everyone who wants PH'S shipped to Canada just gives up....no, I was just asking but sorry. I do see a bit of a pattern with you, seem to be a bit of a grup! Lighten up buddy, I'm here for help not to get bashed alright


 Yes, because its quite obvious im suggesting that canadians should "give up" trying to get prohormones, isnt it?  Put words in my mouth again and ill put razor blades in yours.  How's that for being a prick? 

 Your very first post begins with "OH NOES!  CUSTOMS HAVE TOOKED MY STEROIDSES!  AM IT LEGAL??"

 The only reason im flaming you is for not using your head.  You try to import a substance whithout even deducing whether or not its legal.  Then when it gets stopped at the border, you immediately assume 1fast400 should take responsibility and refund you your money.  Then, on top of all that, you call customs and lie to them, saying "oh no, its not a steroid, its just a mild dietary supplement!"  Im sure law enforcement loves when people lie to them.

 With luck, taking this mild verbal abuse from an anonymous internet persona will be the worst that happens to you... and it may even prevent you from repeating such retarded behavior in the future.


----------



## madden player (Jul 29, 2004)

Do a search on ebay for M1t...lots of sellers more than happy to send you M1t to Canada...please read the sellers feedback and email him and ask any questions you might have before you place and order.  You will probally find someone right in your own area that sells the junk...happy hunting.

Good luck


----------



## madden player (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> ...The only reason im flaming you is for not using your head. You try to import a substance whithout even deducing whether or not its legal. Then when it gets stopped at the border, you immediately assume 1fast400 should take responsibility and refund you your money...


Wouldn't it be 1fast400 fault if they did not let the guy know that their was some risk involved with getting the stuff through customs?? It is not obvious to some that the stuff is illegal in Canada.

Did 1fast400 tell you that customs may take your product??  It should be common practice to let the consumer know that he is importing something illegal??  I ordered andro for friends before and I was always informed that customs may sieze the product and I would be out of my money.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

1fasts policy is that its your responsibility to see if what youre ordering is legal in your country.  They ship in nondescript packaging, so some people take the risk... but the onus is still on the customer to deal with the law in their own country.


----------



## Tribal (Jul 29, 2004)

I never did expect money back from 1fast400 if the customs agents just keep it or not send it back. I did rad the shipping FAQ thing at 1fast and they said that if customs shipps it back to them unopened then I can get a full refund less the shipping. I don't think it is up to 1fast to do anything is customs keeps it, nor did I ever think that! AT ALL!!! I'll take full responsibility for this but I was just thinking that they may send it a bit more "undercover" then normal.  I'll try again soon, just thinking of a better way to try it this time. I'm still pissed though


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

maxout500@hotmail.com

 email that guy, he's 1fasts unofficial canadian distributer


----------



## Tribal (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks!  I'm happy to see that we had it out and laugh about it. for a bit there I  thought I had got my self a forum enemy. glad to see thats not the case, it's not my style. thanks for the info. I'll keep you guys posted on how it all works out......Does anyone know about this guy? or is this a good source in Canada


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9835&hl=canada&

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=10411&hl=canada&

 And im not out to make any enemies, i just tend to not mince words.  It's like when a parent spanks a kid:  it stings, but the kid remembers.  It goes both ways, though... im no stranger to feeling like an idiot, and being told so.  Sometimes it's just easier to smack someone upside the head than to sit them down and have a civilized discussion.  Besides, flaming is just fuckin' _fun_ sometimes.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tribal,

That guy is good.  Mike from 1fast endorses him, and set him up to help with the canadian customers.  Send him an email.  He is pretty quick to respond.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> It's like when a parent spanks a kid


Monolith likes to spank


----------



## Tribal (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd say so, I got got a resp with in a few hours and hes got him game right. I'm set now I just need to find a place in Canada that can get me some reserch chemical Tamox, Nolva is a bit $$ from that guy but,not to bad but I'd rather try to save some money if I can but I may just have to suck it up!........anyone have some places in Canada for Tamox same as Lion would have or like that?


----------



## NickG27 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> does anybody know if customs can sieze that, I guess I'm asking if it is something that is legal and not able to be siezed, it's not like I'm breakig the law. This is what it says at the FedEx web page:
> 
> (activity) clearence delay (details)  Regulatory agency clearance delay


 I'm from Canada and yes, they can seize, ph are illegal here...sorry man


----------



## mikeb (Jul 30, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> I put an order in for M1-T (x3) and 4Derm (x3) went for the ultra fast shipping with 1fast400 ($36.00) because I'm in Canada and it takes like 2 weeks with any other way. I called FedEx because of what it said on the tracking info page and they said sorry it was taken in by customs! is that even ok for them to take that? or will it just be a temp ad they will send them on the way soon? I thought it was legan to shipp and all that? any ideas? customs has not called or contacted me yet




M1T is ILLEGAL in Canada.  Any supp company that does not offer you a page that shows their policies shipping internationally is being irresponsible at best.
We ship to Canada but ONLY with EXPLICIT directions on the how's and why's of Canadian customs.  Sorry bro...you won't be getting your supps.  If you're lucky, they'll get returned to the sender who will (if they're honest) refund your money minus shipping.  It is also possible that Canadian customs will destroy the package.


----------



## Tribal (Aug 1, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> I'm set now I just need to find a place in Canada that can get me some reserch chemical Tamox, Nolva is a bit $$ from that guy but,not to bad but I'd rather try to save some money if I can but I may just have to suck it up!........anyone have some places in Canada for Tamox same as Lion would have or like that?



I was just wondering if there was anything you can recomend for this at all?


----------

